

Ask HN:How do Apps get featured on the Appstore? - morey

I always wanted to know the process of becoming featured for example in &quot;Best new Apps (or games)&quot;<p>So the question is if someone has some experience or knowledge on that topic?
======
curiousphil
Our company setup a booth at GDC this past year and ran into one of the guys
that chooses the games to feature. He barely had time to stop at our booth but
he said our art looked great, gave me a card and said to shoot him an email.
Shortly after the conference I did and we were featured a few weeks later in
Best New Games Category. Received about 360,000 installs that week.

Step 1: Make a quality game with preferably some bit of originality. Step 2:
Hope you can run into one of these guys or know someone.

Games is by far the most competitive and coveted feature space. We were
featured multiple times in the Books category for our interactive childrens
book. This is a far less competitive category with far lower numbers so it
didn't require too much luck with meeting/knowing someone.

~~~
morey
Thank you for your Answer. I imagined that a feature can have a huge impact on
installs. To your steps: I agree that quality and a great product has to be a
requirement. And for step 2 you will have to keep your eyes open.

P.S.: Keep up your good work!

~~~
curiousphil
Thank you! And best of luck to you in all of your endeavors.

